# Dead tired



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

Finally completed my two day project today and I'm give out. Not being able to pick up anything heavy because of my shoulder surgery, I had to use xtra clamps and screws to anchor while I could line up one end and unscrew and line up the other end. I put her on skids so I can pull it from pasture to pasture when I rotate my herd. I hope and I think it will, stop so much hay waste. It has a catch ledge under the hay to catch what drops. The openings in the wire are only 3" x 3" square so I hope they can get the hay out ok .





























We will see how it goes over the next week or so. Pics of progression attached. I pull her over to the pasture this evening with my mule. I'm tired.


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

Wow! That looks awesome!! I wish I could build that!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

:neat:
Looks like a great feeder! I hope it does the trick!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Love that is on skids!! Good job


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:goodjob:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! Nice job!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Wow, nice job!


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

sweet!!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Very very nice Peter. That is really beautifully put together. I hope it works and gives you less mess.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow, that is great! And moveable too! I like the mineral feeder attached, too!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

wow thats amazing


----------

